# Antlered Doe



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Was reading the Lima News today and seen where a hunter shot a 9 point doe. First I have heard of a doe having antlers, but the ODNR says that is the third one this year. If you want to see picture, google Lima News.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Wonder if he can still take a buck?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

TheKing said:


> Wonder if he can still take a buck?


No, Ohio has antlered and antlerless deer. They aren’t considered bucks or doe’s as far as tags and checking goes.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Non- binary doe that currently identifies as a buck in 2020.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Huh? Ohio regs only call for "antlered" and "unantlered" deer, Do you know why this was done?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

buckeyebowman said:


> Huh? Ohio regs only call for "antlered" and "unantlered" deer, Do you know why this was done?


To keep it simple I'm guessing.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Same reason they that for turkeys it says bearded turkey during the spring season . The most easy identifying feature to tell a buck from a doe is antlers .
The most easy way to tell a male turkey from a hen is a beard .

There's very few antlered does killed each year . But I'd guess a pretty good number of bearded hens get shot . I've passed up several over the yrs .


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Same goes for shed bucks. If you had already tagged a buck then shoot a shed buck in January you would be in trouble even tho you thought it was a doe. Same reason bucks with antlers under 3” are considered antlerless deer. Once a deer is field dressed you can’t technically know what sex it is.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Huh? Ohio regs only call for "antlered" and "unantlered" deer, Do you know why this was done?


so that everyone does not have to upgrade their optics... think about that one.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Guy I know shot a 138 inch 8 point die in Clark county in the mid 90s. He has it mounted and is his largest antlered bow kill. I had never heard of it until he killed this deer back then but as mentioned it occurs every year.

We killed a shed buck down in Wayne National Saturday.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Same goes for shed bucks. If you had already tagged a buck then shoot a shed buck in January you would be in trouble even tho you thought it was a doe. Same reason bucks with antlers under 3” are considered antlerless deer. Once a deer is field dressed you can’t technically know what sex it is.


If a deer with antlers 3" or less is considered a antlerless deer than how is a shed buck not in that same deal ?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Once a buck sheds his antlers he is considered an antlerless deer


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ranger487 said:


> If a deer with antlers 3" or less is considered a antlerless deer than how is a shed buck not in that same deal ?


It is.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> It is.


I thought so the poster made a statement that you would be in trouble if you shot a buck then a shed buck?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ranger487 said:


> I thought so the poster made a statement that you would be in trouble if you shot a buck then a shed buck?


I think it's just the wording. He was saying that IF that wasn't the law, a person would get in trouble for shooting a shed buck after shooting an antlered buck. Basically just explaining why the law is worded antlered or antlerless rather than buck or doe.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> I think it's just the wording. He was saying that IF that wasn't the law, a person would get in trouble for shooting a shed buck after shooting an antlered buck. Basically just explaining why the law is worded antlered or antlerless rather than buck or doe.


Got it


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I could only imagine what a hunt would look like if you had to confirm nuts or not before the shot. 😂


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Karl Wolf said:


> Non- binary doe that currently identifies as a buck in 2020.


The rut was probably a confusing time for some of the bucks where this doe lived.


----------

